# Kimber 1911 Trigger Will Not Move



## Soonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I recently field stripped my Kimber 1911 Gold Combat 2 like I have a ton of times. After I put it back together the trigger will not move on a double action pull. I can pull the trigger and fire from there but if the hammer is down I can not use the trigger to pull back and fire. Any thoughts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Soonerman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently field stripped my Kimber 1911 Gold Combat 2 like I have a ton of times. After I put it back together the trigger will not move on a double action pull. I can pull the trigger and fire from there but if the hammer is down I can not use the trigger to pull back and fire. Any thoughts.


* There is no double action pull. Kimber 1911s (or rather all 1911s*) are Single Action Only*



> *Single Action Only*Abbreviated *SAO*
> 
> Your two most common types of SAO guns are *1911 pattern semi-automatics *and your "Western" revolvers" such as the Colt Single Action Army. A lot of people get confused on this as they mistake _*action type*_ and _*trigger type*_. With both the 1911 and single action revolver, the hammer must be cocked in order for the gun to fire. Pulling the trigger causes one action, that of the hammer to fall and make contact with the firing pin. To confuse you even further, there are some single action only guns that are striker fired as they are fully cocked by the manual cycling of the slide or other operation. Two examples of single action, striker fired guns are the HKP7 family and the Springfield XD (includes XDM) line. There are some that will disagree and say that striker fired guns are not SAO. But looking at the requirement that pulling the trigger facilitates only one action, the release of "X" that initiates the firing sequence, YES they are single action...


I'm also guessing that you _don't _have a* SFS kit* installed. Correct?

*Para Ordnance (Light Double Action) LDA models really can't be considered 1911s.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also,

If you want to properly function check your 1911:

*Safety/Function Checking a 1911 By D. Kamm*

*Safety Checking a 1911*

Keep in mind that the Series II Kimbers operate like a Series 80 gun regarding the firing pin stop.









Kimber Series II Firing Pin Safety









Colt Series 80 Firing Pin Safety.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but I need to get this straight.You've detail stripped it a 'ton' of times and now it won't shoot double action,right?

1. What did you do different this time?

2.What did you just smoke?

3.Are you trolling?

Multiple choice are always easy tests.

Sorry,I had to add in,you really just had a brainfart right?Unless you have C&S's kit installed which isn't really DA,oops.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

or it is actually a beretta 92 and he has really F'd something up


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a 2 grand Kimber custom 1911. DA pull? Either a kid messing around with his dad's .45 or I'd pick #2 as my guess.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> That's a 2 grand Kimber custom 1911. DA pull? Either a kid messing around with his dad's .45 or I'd pick #2 as my guess.


much better choice is the kid messing with his dads kimber...... i pray with all my heart that he confesses to his dad that he broke the kimber BEFORE he reads this thread...... yep, i know i ama sadistic rat bastard but that would just make my day


----------



## Soonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the help really wasn't making it up or "trolling" or anything. This is my first and only 1911, I have field stripped it many times and put it away until my next range day. This time I had some problems getting the slide stop to go back in afterwards I was just trying out the gun and noticed the trigger wouldn't move and got worried I screwed something up somewhere. I had no idea there wasn't a double action pull on the 1911's I could have sworn I had was able to do a dry fire DA pull but I must have just gotten it mixed up with something else. Thanks again for the help wasn't trying to sound like an idiot.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Soonerman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the help really wasn't making it up or "trolling" or anything. This is my first and only 1911, I have field stripped it many times and put it away until my next range day. This time I had some problems getting the slide stop to go back in afterwards I was just trying out the gun and noticed the trigger wouldn't move and got worried I screwed something up somewhere. I had no idea there wasn't a double action pull on the 1911's I could have sworn I had was able to do a dry fire DA pull but I must have just gotten it mixed up with something else. Thanks again for the help wasn't trying to sound like an idiot.


You're welcome. :smt1099


----------

